# Seeking opinions



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about a vacation in Florida, but I really don't know the pros and cons of the different areas.  Not interested in Miami Beach, would like to see the everglades, maybe the Keys?  Have tons of Wyndham points or RCI exchange.  Best time to go (I do realize probably not the full heat of summer or hurricane season.)  Which areas do you really love to go to?
Thanks!


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jul 17, 2012)

We've been going to Hollywood Beach in February for over 20 years. We bought one week at the Hollywood Sands Resort in 2000 and now that we are retired we own three weeks. We have gone in October, which was slow during the week, but busy with locals on weekends, and still a fun time. 

Hollywood has a unique feature called a broadwalk. It's a beautiful paved walkway along the beach for a little over two miles. There is a bandshell on the walkway along with restaurants, shops, resorts, condos and a few houses. 

It's just south of Ft Lauderdale and is close to the everglades. Also, it's close enough for a trip to the everglades. Once we did a day trip to Key West, other times we stayed in Marathon at a motel for a few days.

Roger


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2012)

Sandi_Roger said:


> <snip> Once we did a day trip to Key West...<snip>



Ouch!   That's a whole lot of driving for a day trip! I know from experience that it's about 110 miles *just* from Key Largo to Key West. What's the approximate additional distance from Hollywood Beach to Key Largo?


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jul 17, 2012)

Theo, according to google, from Hollywood to Key West it's 180 miles. As you know, once you get 90 miles from Key West, the driving is enjoyable over the bridges and causeways. We stayed in Key West for the sunset, the drive back wasn't anywhere near as enjoyable, but there was hardly any traffic which made the trip smooth.

When we drive to Florida from Connecticut, we go about 835 miles the first day, so 360 does't seem like much to us. Once we drove over 1100 miles home in one day from St Agustine, Fl.

Roger


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2012)

*I'll have what HE is having, please...*



Sandi_Roger said:


> Theo, according to google, from Hollywood to Key West it's 180 miles. As you know, once you get 90 miles from Key West, the driving is enjoyable over the bridges and causeways. We stayed in Key West for the sunset, the drive back wasn't anywhere near as enjoyable, but there was hardly any traffic which made the trip smooth.
> 
> When we drive to Florida from Connecticut, we go about 835 miles the first day, so 360 does't seem like much to us. Once we drove over 1100 miles home in one day from St Agustine, Fl.
> 
> Roger



Whatever you're eating for breakfast Roger, perhaps I'd better start ordering the same. 
I begin to approach a catatonic state after about 450 miles of continuous driving. As they say, YMMV.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around a TUGger who lives in Hawaii (read: Paradise) contemplating 8ish hours X2 on a plane to visit Florida. Not that there is anything wrong with Florida, but- well, I'll drop it at that.

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2012)

If its the Everglades and perhaps the Keys, That argues for South Florida, and if its the east coast;  thats Miami.. On the West Coast, Fort Myers Beach, Sanibel, or Marco Island.  There is a boat that leaves Fort Myers Beach every day for Key West..so you dont have to drive, but of course you miss all the other keys. 

Im somewhat biased but my choice would be my home: SW Florida....Ft Myers Beach or Sanibel. The airport is close, The Everglades is close and you can take the boat to Key West and back, 

Of course you would miss the Panhandle, St Augustine, Orlando, and even Miami . All great places to visit


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm with Ron. We own at Sanibel Beach Club and would recommend Sanibel, Captiva, Fort Myers.

Best time?  Well, whenever you can get an exchange, if that is how you plan on going.  We go September to October.  Friends of ours like later, because it is cooler.  Thanksgiving on Sanibel might be a treat.

We don't do the Key West trip, we enjoy Sanibel and the area so much.  We once did the Everglades, and that was fun - once. We do local cruises, mostly thru Captiva Cruises, as well as Ding Darling for the wildlife.  There are also kayaks and short tours of Tarpon Bay.  

For us, the fun of Sanibel is being able to do nothing.  Just relax.  Get up before sunrise and walk the beach shelling, catch the sunrise, return, then do whatever we planned to do that day, but in as relaxed a manner as possible.

HTH


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jul 17, 2012)

The most interesting place that we found in the Everglades is Shark Valley Visitors Center on Rt 41 west of Miami. It's about 25 miles west of Rt 75. There is a loop road of about 15 miles and an observation tower. Tram ride or bike rental. We've always seen over 25 alligators from the road and tower. Also along Rt 41 (Tamiami  Canal) there are airboat rides into the everglades.

On Griffin Rd just south then west of Hollywood/Ft Lauderdale airport there is an everglades park that also has a large airboat ride and alligator wrestling.

Roger


----------



## suzanne (Jul 17, 2012)

Aloha,
Not sure about the humidity levels on Oahu, our first trip there is end of October. Humidity is high in Florida with the highest being the summer months (our rainy season). Our best weather is usually November thru April, sometimes into May (less rain). Living on SE Coast of Florida, I also think based on what your looking for that Sanibel or Fort Meyers would be your best option. Hollywood Beach has the broadwalk along the beach and we have been there many times but for scenic beauty and the Everglades SW Coast of Florida offers more. Definately try to take in the Keys, they are a totally different world from the rest of Florida. It's pretty much wall to wall condos on east coast from Miami all the way up past West Palm Beach. 

 If your interested in the Theme Parks, Busch Gardens is North of Fort Meyers near Tampa, which has the Tampa International Airport. You can jump on I4 there and go over to the Disney Parks, Universal Studios and Sea World. No matter where you stay in Florida you will need a rental car to get around. 

Suzanne


----------



## JPD (Jul 17, 2012)

We just got back from S. Florida. We stayed at Vacation Village at Weston. We mainly used it as a base to go to all those places listed above. We did make a trip to Key West, we were military so we were able to use the base lodging. We recommend the drive to Key West, it's long but well worth it to us. We went to Everglades National park also. We also drove rt 41, Played the slots for awhile, won $10. got out of there while we were ahead. Rt 41 is a long drive, but there are airboat rides, We paid $16. for a half hour ride across the road fron the Indian village tourist spot. We saw alligators all along the road in the water. If you go on Rt 41, make sure you have a full tank of gas. Once on the road, we saw only one station half way between Miami and Ft Meyers.

I spent 4 yrs at Kaneohe Bay, so I don't think your coming for the beaches. Weston is way out there, but it was the perfect location for our plans.


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jul 18, 2012)

I suppose it depends on what you would find interesting determines where you would go.

It's been over 15 years since we went to Sanibel. It's a very attractive beach, it reminded me of Cape Cod, MA - a place I visited since the late 60's. 

For attractive drives along the beach with water views, my favorites are a 20 mile stretch thru Flager beach and the road along the gulf to Panama City Beach.

For walks on the beach along the water, we prefer a hard packed beach like cocoa, Daytona, or Jacksonville beaches 

For extended walks along the beach, we prefer a long sidewalk which brings us to Hollywood or Ft Lauderdale. We prefer Hollywood because the road is not next to the walkway. There are also seashells, palm trees on the beach, big waves when the wind blows.

Unfortunately, there aren't many timeshares in Hollywood. There are three Wyndham timeshares just north of Ft Lauderdale in Pompano, two at the beach, but they're not near the Ft Lauderdale main beach area where the hotels and restaurants are located.   

Roger


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Jul 18, 2012)

Another vote for SW Florida...we like Ft. Myers Beach and Marco Island.  We've done the ferry to Key West a couple times from Ft. Myers (stayed overnight on KW this year and rented scooters).


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 18, 2012)

In Florida we have some of the best beaches you can find. Depends if you like waves or colorful blue water. Surfing would be the east coast of Florida. Before anyone says "But the waves are poor" Sometimes they are very good and some of the best surfers in the world come out of Cocoa Beach area. We even have some very good waves now and then (storm driven) in the Gulf. Anymore I prefer the Gulf. When I was young I went to the east coast. Now I prefer the pretty colors that the Gulf offers.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 18, 2012)

*Great ideas!*

Wow!  I only posted my question yesterday!  Your responses are just what I need to help my planning.

I retired fairly recently, and I love to travel.....finally I have the time! I do live in Honolulu, but my sister is outside Denver, so I am there part of the year.  I own at the Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe, and I go there every year to enjoy the fall colors.....otherwise, my time is pretty flexible.

You're right, while I love the ocean, the Florida beaches in themselves, are not  my highest priority, but a very nice bonus.  SW Florida sounds like my best bet.....I hear Sanibel is hard to get as a trade?

Thanks for all your suggestions....please keep them coming!

Barb in Honolulu


----------

